# Caldav und Carddav Java Api - wie fange ich an?



## alioe (5. Dez 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin hier neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach eine Java API mit dem man den Kalender und die Kontakte auf dem Mac OSX Server modifizieren (lesen und schreiben) kann. Ich möchte sowohl CalDav als auch Carddav Client implementieren. 

Durch meine Suche im Netz bin ich auf folgende API Caldav4j, iCal4j und CardMe gestoßen. 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Mein ersten geh versuche waren leider nicht Erfolgreich. Wie fängt man am besten damit an? Wie baut man z.B. damit eine Verbindung zum Server auf? 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das ganze wie ein Geheim Wissenschaft ist. Ich bin für jeden Hinweis Dankbar, was mich weiter bringt. Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
ali


----------



## tröööt (5. Dez 2012)

ich frag erstmal allgemein nach deinen fähigkeiten in Java ... denn in der lage die DOC der libs zu lesen / verstehen bist du scheinbar nicht ... denn dort sollten deine fragen eingetlich in form von DOC oder TUT beantwortet werden ...


----------



## alioe (6. Dez 2012)

Hallo tröööt,

vielen Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast mir zu Antworten. Um deine Fragen zu beantworten, ja, meine Java Kenntnisse sind nicht berauschend, so dass ich mich als fortschrittlichen Anfänger bezeichnen würde. 

Anscheinend kennst du Dich mit dem Thema aus und anstatt mir einen Hinweis zu geben, sagst Du ich solle DOC lesen? 

Dankeschön, ohne diesen Hinweis wäre ich gar nicht drauf gekommen. Du sagst bestimmt auch, wenn jemand Dich nach eine Straßenamen fragt, Hey, warum guckst du nicht im Stadtplan, oder? Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn man keine Lust hat auf eine Frage zum x-ten Mal zu Antworten. Aber wenn man es nicht will, sollte man es einfach sein lassen, was denkst du? Damit ist keinem geholfen und vor allem nicht, dem Hilfe suchenden. 

Ich denke, dafür gibt es doch Foren, wie diese, oder? Außerdem wollte ich ja nicht, dass jemand für das ganze fertiges Programm gibt. Hey, aber dein Hinweis ist cool und ich werde es mir beherzigen und mache mich gleich an die Arbeit. 

Danke trotzdem, dass du deine kostbare Zeit für die Antwort benutzt hast. Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## tröööt (6. Dez 2012)

ich finde den vergleich mit dem stadtplan sehr gut gewählt ... denn genau so würde ich reagieren wenn ich mich in der entsprechenden stadt selbst nicht auskennen würde ... analogie : ich kenne mich nicht mit dem aus was du vorhast ... kann aber alleine dank erfahrung an deiner frage abschätzen ob ich mir so ne frage nach java-kenntnissen erlauben kann um so den user indirekt drauf hinzuweisen : vielleicht erstmal die notwendigen grundlagen die dafür nötig sind lernen ...

und eine dieser sehr wichtigen grundlagen ist nun mal das man sich mit dem info-material und API-DOC einer lib von selbst auseinander setzt wenn man diese nutzen will .. anstatt gleich jemanden nach ner erklärung zu fragen ...

was man so auch wieder auf den stadtplan umlenken kann : du bist irgendwo fremd ... also suchst du dir doch sicher erstmal ne orientierungshilfe (halt n stadtplan) bevor du irgendjemanden auf der straße anredest : zeig mir mal die city ...

und um auf deine frage zu antworten : es ist zwar richtig das foren dazu da sind probleme zu klären ... aber foren sind NICHT dazu da anfänger oder unwissenden dies oder jenes zu erklären wenn diese informationen vom fragenstellenden selbst aus der info / DOC der lib entnehmbar sind ...

und alleine deine frage hat mir halt gezeigt das du genau das eben nicht gemacht hast ... oder wenn dann wohl starke verständnisprobleme hattest ...


----------

